# Moving first real snow with some old iron



## larboc (Dec 8, 2009)

video hangs up for a few secs in the middle.





Got home from deer camp to a foot on the ground, the '56 IH was the only truck with the plow already on so why not put it to work?

The plow frame has a Douglas/Western Milwaukee, WI tag on it.

Raising a little slow, need to check out the pump of valve

...and add power angle.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

floor brooms work wonders on old plow trucks for visability.........:laughing:


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

yes, cleaning the snow off the window does help visibility, nice to see an old truck still working


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

That rig has to be a man eater, no power steering, no power brakes and a real clutch, it has to be fun until the arm and leg pump set in......... So was that a flash light or "back up light" a factory option of aftermarket.......Thumbs Up


----------



## larboc (Dec 8, 2009)

O yes. You don't appreciate power steering until you plow with a truck that doesn't have it. Clutch is no big deal. Non-syncro trans slows you down a little bit though. The light was one of those blaze orange hats with the LED's in the bill mounted to my head. REALLY handy when you only have 8 hrs of daylight a day.

As far as cleaning the truck off first goes, it's not worth it. It just comes back. I've been known to tunnel a view port through the snow on the hood after bigger storms.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

I can smell the exhaust every time I see it pass the light on the garage.


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice old truck, how about some day time shots?


----------



## larboc (Dec 8, 2009)

It smells like an old truck should, you're mostly just seeing steam coming out the stack/clapper.

Pre-snow, hauling around another IH product. Pulling a '58 with a '56!










Background on the truck: Came in for scrap and a friend of mine who worked there told me about it. I couldn't stand to see a truck this American sent to china to be melted down to make a Harbor Freight wrench set so I bought it and drug it home. Had been setting for 30 years. Freed up the starter and cleaned the points and it was up and running with 75psi oil pressure and not a hint of blue smoke. I've changed the oil, replaced or rebuilt all brake components, new axle joints, patched tank, rear bench seat from a 2007 burb, new exhaust, list goes on.

This winter it's going under the knife and getting a fuel injection system, potentially with a rotary muffler out of a grand national. Not sure if I want to paint it or not.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

That truck is perfect just the way it sits.....weathered.Thumbs Up


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

I'd clean it up a bit and use it to do estimates in! Customers would love it!


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Maybe hose off the bird **** and Armorall the tires......


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Hey Larboc I think you might recgonize this lake.........I was there this past August.


----------



## larboc (Dec 8, 2009)

Looks kinda like lake of the clouds. Never been down there but hear it's a nice trip, the old lady and I were actually talking about taking the s120 and a little 12 foot john boat down there for the weekend camping sometime next summer.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

larboc;1522514 said:


> Looks kinda like lake of the clouds. Never been down there but hear it's a nice trip, the old lady and I were actually talking about taking the s120 and a little 12 foot john boat down there for the weekend camping sometime next summer.


You are correct. A friend has a house on a lake in Three Lakes Wisconsin which about 2.5hrs south and we decided to go check out Lake Superoir and the surrounding area one of the days. We also hit Bond Falls on the way up there which was a pretty cool place to walk around. That trip was my 1st time in that part of the world and really enjoyed it.
We're heading back to Three Lakes this summer for another week of Cheese Curds, Sausage and lots of fishing. Thumbs Up


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

BUFF;1522520 said:


> You are correct. A friend has a house on a lake in Three Lakes Wisconsin which about 2.5hrs south and we decided to go check out Lake Superoir and the surrounding area one of the days. We also hit Bond Falls on the way up there which was a pretty cool place to walk around. That trip was my 1st time in that part of the world and really enjoyed it.
> We're heading back to Three Lakes this summer for another week of Cheese Curds, Sausage and lots of fishing. Thumbs Up


Did you get see this Veiw at Cooper Habor

Go back take your atv the trails are nice and you get to see more then you can from the Hwy


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Antlerart06;1522525 said:


> Did you get see this Veiw at Cooper Habor
> 
> Go back take your atv the trails are nice and you get to see more then you can from the Hwy


Nope didn't go that far north, that view does look pretty cool though. We went to Ontonagon did a lighthouse tour and went west along the shore line to Porcupine State Park, then south to Gogebic Lake and back to Three Lakes for some night fishing.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

That truck is awesome! I couldn't let it get smelted either.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

That is a cool old truck. Why didn't you clean the snow off it so you could enjoy playing with it instead of guessing where you were and hitting your wife's table


----------

